# Ask Wayne..



## method1 (13/8/17)

Hi all

As you might know, Wayne Walker from DIYorDIE will be a guest at vapecon this year, he'll be at our shared stand with The Flavour Mill.

Use this thread to post your questions for Wayne, we'll go through some of them on the day time permitting.

Looking forward to seeing everyone there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (13/8/17)

We frequently get questions on the forum by mixers who ask about regulations for juice. While this is doubtless a big factor in deciding whether to start a commercial juice line, it's certainly not the only factor. It would be nice to get Wayne's insights on some other factors that mixers should consider before taking the plunge and trying to make a living from juice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (14/8/17)

Top5 lists. 
a) Most liked
b) Most disliked
c) Most used

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/17)

How did you get into DIY?
And what did you do before you got into this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (14/8/17)

*From the other thread*
Question for Wayne
I vape 18mg, but when i mix say mustard milk for my friend in 3mg it taste amazing but when i mix in 18mg i get that tell tale pepper taste from the nic and the juice is just blah, my question: is there a way to get past that pepper nic taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (14/8/17)

Do you think there is validity in trying to get more uniformity/accuracy when it comes to the actual weight people mix at? Ie. Will it always be 1g = 1ml, or would there be a benefit if mixers where to use more accurate measurements?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (14/8/17)

This question has come up numerous times in threads and at one stage even had it's own thread with great arguements from both sides. I'm really hoping Mr Walker can tell us his experience..

Nic, PG or VG based and why?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## craigb (14/8/17)

Greyz said:


> Nic, PG or VG based and why?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (15/8/17)

Greyz said:


> This question has come up numerous times in threads and at one stage even had it's own thread with great arguements from both sides. I'm really hoping Mr Walker can tell us his experience..
> 
> Nic, PG or VG based and why?





craigb said:


>




Why ask if some of our esteemed forum mixologist/chemists/scientists have blatantly specified that "Nicotine degrades faster in VG"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Glytch (15/8/17)

Two questions:

1. Decanting and storing nicotine. Myth vs Fact. How much does freezing nic help? Does it reduce the interaction with the excess air in the bottle? Is it best to decant into smaller doses? If you're using Nic within a month of purchase is this really necessary?

2. Shelf life of concentrates. Will you really notice the difference in taste after 12 months?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/8/17)

If you could be any kind of animal which one would you choose and why?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Greyz (15/8/17)

Stosta said:


> If you could be any kind of animal which one would you choose and why?



And if he says Dolphin, what would his Dolphin name be?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (15/8/17)

Greyz said:


> And if he says Dolphin, what would his Dolphin name be?


Hahaha! Eeeeeeeeh eeeh eeeeeh!

I actually thought he would choose a fish too, then he could use his flippers to mix his creations!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Keyaam (15/8/17)

@Pindyman


----------



## RichJB (15/8/17)

Pindyman would be a really weird name for a dolphin. But then, there probably aren't any sensible names for dolphins. Other than Flipper.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (15/8/17)

RichJB said:


> Pindyman would be a really weird name for a dolphin. But then, there probably aren't any sensible names for dolphins. Other than Flipper.



Dolphy McDolFace gets my vote.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pindyman (15/8/17)

Keyaam said:


> @Pindyman


In all honesty...I have a question I would love to ask him...but I will probably get quite a bit of flack from it...the question basically stems from the controversial podcast relating to south Africa...many on this forum know the podcast I am referring to and if memory serves there was actually a thread created discussing this very thing...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Greyz (15/8/17)

Pindyman said:


> In all honesty...I have a question I would love to ask him...but I will probably get quite a bit of flack from it...the question basically stems from the controversial podcast relating to south Africa...many on this forum know the podcast I am referring to and if memory serves there was actually a thread created discussing this very thing...



Don't hold back @Pindyman - I'm sure there are many others on here, besides you or me, that are also keen to hear what Wayne says.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (15/8/17)

Greyz said:


> Don't hold back @Pindyman - I'm sure there are many others on here, besides you or me, that are also keen to hear what Wayne says.



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/south-africa-lambasted-in-diy-community.t34615/ is the thread relating to the podcast I am referring to.
Wayne raises valid points, but what justification is there for statements such as "South Africans are Shifty MutherF@#$%a" Yes, unfortunately there are people that use the recipes for commercial gain etc but that happens all over the world. I might be harping on about matters long dead but this sort of publicity is not something that is easily forgotten especially if it comes from someone that has a prominent presence on the Vaping scene. Think of the impact something like this will have on someone trying to break into the international market.

IMHO, if he feels that strongly about his recipes being used by others, rather call them out and address it with them directly, don't just paint an entire country with the same brush.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (15/8/17)

Pindyman said:


> but what justification is there for statements such as "South Africans are Shifty MutherF@#$%a"



I don't think Wayne can answer for what skiddlz says. I also wouldn't take what skiddlz says too seriously. He said it in the half-joking, trash-talking manner that he has. It does irritate some people but he's a good bloke. It's also a part of the whole gaming/tech culture that most US DIYers come from. 

Wayne did make serious accusations but I have no doubt they are true. I also didn't read it as attacking South Africa as a whole. He made it very clear that there are SA companies that he has very good relations with. His beef is only with those who are ripping off his label and name.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Max (15/8/17)

Question - Storage of Concentrates - is the shelf life extended if refrigerated .... ????

Thank You and look forward to his comments.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dave557 (21/8/17)

I would like to ask Wayne which concentrate from which brand would be his all-time favourite for vaping as a single concentrate flavour and at what percentage

Reactions: Like 4


----------

